# Lowes Installation Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Professional Installations BY LOWES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We can install water heaters. We provide discounted rates, and on time service, with the best professionals in the trade.



























We Promise, you will be satisfied!!!

This whirlpoo water heater, is only 2.5 yrs old. Installed by a lowes. I know the company that installed it, they are local. Things like this really brighten my day.:no::furious:


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

Where the hell is that relief valve being flexed to? Who the hell installs a relief valve upwards?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Come on, RSP, you installed it, but since you have been coming here, you learned how to do it right. Had an attack of _conscience,_ and went back to make it right.:jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Come on, RSP, you installed it, but since you have been coming here, you learned how to do it right. Had an attack of _conscience,_ and went back to make it right.:jester:


Okay, Okay, you got me. Not really but, it was still a fun read.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess the "HH" wanted to keep up with the design of the ac lines. I love the galv-brass-copper look also


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PipeRain said:


> Where the hell is that relief valve being flexed to? Who the hell installs a relief valve upwards?


That's a first for me, and I've seen a lot of crappy wh installs.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PipeRain said:


> Where the hell is that relief valve being flexed to? Who the hell installs a relief valve upwards?


Maybe its the recirc line.

Edit: Not to mention it's sitting right on the slab. tisk tisk tisk.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Maybe its the recirc line.
> 
> Edit: Not to mention it's sitting right on the slab. tisk tisk tisk.


notice the yellow "do not remove" tag , that's a relief valve fo sure

and i like the extra insulation blanket, like that really does much LOL

and the bare romex wire, eek


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> notice the yellow "do not remove" tag , that's a relief valve fo sure
> 
> and i like the extra insulation blanket, like that really does much LOL
> 
> and the bare romex wire, eek


Ok you have known me for what 15 yeras and NOW you take me serious. Come on man.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Ok you have known me for what 15 yeras and NOW you take me serious. Come on man.


oh ya, i see now 2 hoo hoo


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> and i like the extra insulation blanket, like that really does much LOL


It actually creates a moisture issue, whirlpool will probably say thats what created the problem..


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

It looks like the pimple faced kid with the blue apron in the plumbing isle installed that one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"let's build somthing together"


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

When I was in Maryland we had a plumbing inspector that would actually make us pipe the relief valve all the way to the outside of the house.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

al said:


> When I was in Maryland we had a plumbing inspector that would actually make us pipe the relief valve all the way to the outside of the house.


That is the code here. And get this, it has to have a slope!:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what do you expect??*

I send all my 75 gallon gas heaters calls down a flight of stairs over to LOWES:thumbup:

for a normal install they only get 120, thats pick up from lowes and installation...and that includes them provideing the fittings

basically they dont get paid squat


 I think they get a whole 70 more for a 75

so I figure the 75s brighten their day:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's actually a very important code. I heard of a local case where a heater blew up some CPVC pipe and flooded a house will boiling water because of that.

If the drain isn't sloped and the t/p relieves intermittently the water that is trapped in the drain builds up in calcium carbonate due to evaporation. Eventually, the drain becomes blocked and we all know what happens next.

Another problem is when they thread a galvanized nipple into the T/P and pipe it up hill. The nipple rusts and the rust chips off and gets in the spring in the T/P valve. Because the spring and/or washer cup in the valve cannot actuate anymore, a heater or plastic pipe or supply line end up exploding if a thermostat fails.

I see heaters all the time that replaced a taller heater and the installer just ran the T/P drain up hill and tied it to the old drain stubout. Usually the big box installers and/or gas company installers. Usually no thermal expansion on these installs to boot. No permit was pulled of course. Oh well, I guess that's what homeowners insurance is for. It's just sad that everyone cries about HO insurance going up every year and then they all go right out and DIY and/or hire a handyman and/or hire cheapo hack plumber. Maybe some day the general public and the politicians will get with the program.

Speaking of hacks who flood houses, Pablo the unlicensed tile guy just showed up so it’s time for me to get off the computer and go to work/baby sit.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That is the code here. And get this, it has to have a slope!:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as I know:
Technically, the homeowner's insurance doesn't have to cover damage from unpermitted, unlicensed plumbing installations. Here in NC, the state department of insurance runs the state building safety department as well. If an unlicensed person installs a water heater without a permit, it gives the insurance company an "out". They don't have to cover the damage that may result, since the work was done illegally. I am not sure how it all plays out, and if they even check that stuff, but we all know they are notorious for finding ways to not cover damages.
I tell homeowners that they are gambling with their home and maybe even their lives, by having unlicensed people install their water heaters.:no:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

It's also code here that relief valves on a main floor are to be piped outside. The downside is that I've seen a dripping relief valve freeze solid shut in the winter.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*bet it looked like this inside*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Unfortunatly, it doesn't work that way in Florida.........yet.



service guy said:


> As far as I know:
> Technically, the homeowner's insurance doesn't have to cover damage from unpermitted, unlicensed plumbing installations. Here in NC, the state department of insurance runs the state building safety department as well. If an unlicensed person installs a water heater without a permit, it gives the insurance company an "out". They don't have to cover the damage that may result, since the work was done illegally. I am not sure how it all plays out, and if they even check that stuff, but we all know they are notorious for finding ways to not cover damages.
> I tell homeowners that they are gambling with their home and maybe even their lives, by having unlicensed people install their water heaters.:no:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Does not work that way here either.


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like some Home Depot installations I have seen before. SCARY!!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Damned shame. Watched some videos from CT about Lowes and HD estimating and doing repairs. Scary to think they are even allowed to do repairs.


----------

